# What is this fitting called?



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

What's the name of this fitting?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Saddle T


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Morning Wood said:


> What's the name of this fitting?


Mickey Mouse :laughing:
at least put some band clamps on it. Maybe OK for central vac.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Strap boss/boss


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Its called "gay"


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Insurance claim


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> Its called "gay"


Nothing about that fitting makes me happy or joyful...


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

EthanB said:


> Nothing about that fitting makes me happy or joyful...


:laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Oconomowoc said:


> Its called "gay"


:laughing:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

A hack saddle tap tee it comes with a bottle of gorilla glue and "security" hose clamps.:jester:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

It's glued on there for sure. I should look closely at it, to make sure it isn't leaking. If I look at it too much, I'll have to fix it


----------



## Goldentouch (Jul 14, 2011)

A fitting that shouldn't be used.......lol


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

Glue it and screw it fitting. By a manufacturer called easy way out.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Code Violation.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Code Violation.


It's not that bad compared to some of the other things in this place.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey, that joist might not have been load bearing...:whistling


----------



## Pipes P&H (Nov 20, 2011)

What's it called??? 

Illegal.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

It's called a jerrah-riggamabobber of course!


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> It's not that bad compared to some of the other things in this place.


That fits in with the rest of it, same guy ya think:blink:


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

those was some hungry rats. :laughing:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

essrmo said:


> those was some hungry rats. :laughing:


Looks like they cut it with a beaver!


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

http://www.buyfittingswholesale.com/product/463-337
I will take glue on saddle tee for 300


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes it is a glue on saddle t. Don't use it.


----------

